# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Board-Reparatur

## calle

Hallo lieb Surfgemeinde,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Ich habe gnstig zwei Surfbretter erstanden. Beide aus 2005. Ein Fanatic Shark 142l und ein JP Slalom Pro Edition 94l. Bei meinem JP ist an der Nose ein etwa 3 cm langer Riss. Kann nicht sagen, ob der bis auf den Kern reicht. Und dann sehe ich da noch ein paar Dellen. Bei dem Fanatic sind ein paar Gelcoat-Abplatzungen. Wrde diese Mngel jetzt gerne so schnell wie mglich ausbessern. Habe schon von Repair-Sticks gehrt, aber auch dass man es mit normalem Autospachtel spachteln kann und dann Lackieren.

Ich wre super dankbar fr eine Antwort  :Wink: 

calle

----------


## OnkelSam

Fr solche relativ kleinen Reparaturen wrde ich UV hrtende Glasfaser-Harz gemische verwenden. Da musst du den Schaden nur vernnftig vorbereiten (zerstrtes material vom board entfernen) und dann dieses Gel dort einbringen. Nach 2 Minuten in die Sonne halten ist das steinhart.

Ich verwende grundstzlich Solarez Ding Repair. Dabei aber darauf achten UNBEDINGT Epoxy repair zu verwenden, falls es sich bei deinen Brettern um Epoxy boards handelt. Bei repair kits fr PVC boards kann dir in einer chemischen Reaktion dein ganzes Fllmaterial wegschmilzen. Im Zweifel klappt die Epoxy variante fr alle Boards.
Hier gibt es eine Kurze Anwendungsanleitung von Solarez in welcher das Produkt und die Verarbeitung vorgestellt wird:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OA2f0NjFuk

Wenn du die Reparaturen Professionell durchfhren willst, dann schau hier vorbei:
http://www.boardlady.com/repairmenu.htm

Kaufen kann man das zeug zum Beispiel bei Decathlon oder woanders im Netz.
http://www.decathlon.de/reparaturset...d_8056093.html

----------


## calle

Hallo OnkelSam,

vielen Dank fr deine Antwort. Muss ich, da ja nur ein kleiner riss, jetzt wirklich das Loch aufmachen, oder reicht auch einfach nur grobes abschleifen und dann auftragen?

----------


## KIV

Die Nose unbedingt oberflchlich schleifen, bis kein Ri mehr zu sehen ist. Mglichweise mssen auch ein paar Lagen Glasfaser drauf.

----------

